# Amtrak in pana il



## Guest (Jun 20, 2015)

Why is Amtrak going through Pana Il on Union Pacific lines?


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Jun 20, 2015)

Detouring maybe. Freight derailment, flooding? Just guesses.


----------



## TinCan782 (Jun 20, 2015)

Guest said:


> Why is Amtrak going through Pana Il on Union Pacific lines?


"Pana II" ???


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2015)

Pana Illinois


----------



## CHamilton (Jun 20, 2015)

I thought it might be Italian, but I think they mean Pana, Illinois.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jun 20, 2015)

Pana is on the "Amish Country" Reroute that the Eagles take between Chicago and St. Louis during trackwork on the regular route for the Lincoln Service Trains ( which become bustitutions) and the Eagles.


----------



## TinCan782 (Jun 20, 2015)

Guest said:


> Pana Illinois


Thanks


----------



## VentureForth (Jun 24, 2015)

Boring, non stop 50 mph straight as an arrow running for miles and hours.


----------



## MikefromCrete (Jul 21, 2015)

It's the Texas Eagle detouring on UP's former Chicago and Eastern Illinois route between Chicago and St. Louis due to work on the regular Chicago-St. Louis UP ex-Gulf, Mobile and Ohio line. That route is slowly being upgraded to a higher speed line.


----------

